# More various movie news announced



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Will Smith will be reprising his role in a prequel to "I Am Legend".Warner Bros. is ramping development up on this project.
Robert Downey,Jr.,Jude Law and Rachel McAdams will star in Guy Ritchie's version of "Sherlock Holmes" from Warner Bros.
DreamWorks has grabbed the film rights to the late John Wyndham's sci-fi tome "Chocky".This is expected to be a potential directing vehicle for Steven Spielberg.
More info at the following link.

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/eo/20080925/122235618000.html


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Is Steven Spielberg still going to make Lincoln, with Liam Neeson in the title role?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

space86 said:


> Is Steven Spielberg still going to make Lincoln, with Liam Neeson in the title role?


The latest news I've seen in regards to that project is from May 2008,at the following link.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117985479.html?categoryid=13&cs=1&query=lincoln+film+project

According to that article,the project is still on,but most likely won't begin filming until early next year.


----------

